# My services new ambulance.



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is my services new 4wd rig BLS2 it's from Crestline.  What do you all think.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

I was going to put this n the what does your agency ride in thread.  When I tried to post I got the message about the thread being old and the suggestion I should start a new thread, so I did.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Here is my services new 4wd rig BLS2 it's from Crestline. What do you all think.


 
Pretty sweet. Is that a Chev? I didn't even know they had an amb package. Diesel?

We just got a brand new rig as well. 2010 F-350 TD by Braun NW. Beautiful rig. I love the power these new diesels have. I got to go pick it up from the factory, driving home, I was hauling through those mountain passes going through the Cascades. I was passing people in sports cars on the uphill. That is pretty good for a one ton truck, not to mention that big old aluminium box on the back it has to haul around.

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Pretty sweet. Is that a Chev? I didn't even know they had an amb package. Diesel?
> 
> We just got a brand new rig as well. 2010 F-350 TD by Braun NW. Beautiful rig. I love the power these new diesels have. I got to go pick it up from the factory, driving home, I was hauling through those mountain passes going through the Cascades. I was passing people in sports cars on the uphill. That is pretty good for a one ton truck, not to mention that big old aluminium box on the back it has to haul around.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride!



Nope it's gasoline unfortunately.  I wish it was diesel.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Nope it's gasoline unfortunately. I wish it was diesel.


 
Bahhhh....well, fortunatly the Vortec is a decent gasser motor. Much better than the Ford 460, IMHO.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Nope it's gasoline unfortunately.  I wish it was diesel.


Especially up in the northwest territories, why isn't it a diesel? The newcomer to mechanics in me thought that diesel was much more predictable in colder temperatures, especially when starting... Aren't there problems with gasoline idling for a long time?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Especially up in the northwest territories, why isn't it a diesel? The newcomer to mechanics in me thought that diesel was much more predictable in colder temperatures, especially when starting... Aren't there problems with gasoline idling for a long time?



Yup the tank empties.  Last year at the Relay for life here in town we had our main ambulance which is a diesel running all night and the fuel gauge barely moved.  We used our other rig which was a 1986 crestline for a MMA amateur event for a few hours we let it idle for those few hours and the fuel gauge was nearly on empty.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Especially up in the northwest territories, why isn't it a diesel? The newcomer to mechanics in me thought that *diesel was much more predictable in colder temperatures, especially when starting... *Aren't there problems with gasoline idling for a long time?


 
Nooooooo....... The much higher compression ratio (+/- 25:1 vs. +/- 9:1) in a diesel and tha fact that it relys on CI rather than SI makes a diesel engine harder to start in a cold environment. However, if your rig is stored inside, or always plugged into a block heater, you should not have a problem. 

It can be damaging to a diesel to start up and then immidaitly roar iff down the road (although ours do extremely well for some reason). Cold does add to this problem. However, all that being said, the benefits of diesel way outweigh those of a gosoline motor. 

And yes, a diesel will idle till hell freezes whereas a gasser will not do so well with that.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nooooooo....... The much higher compression ratio (+/- 25:1 vs. +/- 9:1) in a diesel and tha fact that it relys on CI rather than SI makes a diesel engine harder to start in a cold environment. However, if your rig is stored inside, or always plugged into a block heater, you should not have a problem.
> 
> It can be damaging to a diesel to start up and then immidaitly roar iff down the road (although ours do extremely well for some reason). Cold does add to this problem. However, all that being said, the benefits of diesel way outweigh those of a gosoline motor.
> 
> And yes, a diesel will idle till hell freezes whereas a gasser will not do so well with that.



Both our rigs are kept inside and plugged in when not in use


----------



## code3emt (Aug 14, 2010)

Get more pics i.e. front, rear, inside


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Yup the tank empties.  Last year at the Relay for life here in town we had our main ambulance which is a diesel running all night and the fuel gauge barely moved.  We used our other rig which was a 1986 crestline for a MMA amateur event for a few hours we let it idle for those few hours and the fuel gauge was nearly on empty.



Just curious, any particular reason why you weren't using shore power?


----------



## looker (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe i am blind but I haven't seen anyone using type 1 ambulance around here. Do you know how much type 1 is going for?


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 20, 2010)

did you look at post 1. i am fairly certain that this entire thread is about a brand new chevy type one ambulance. now if you mean Medium duty yes those are more rare, seams like mostly FDs use them to be more inline with the rest of their fleet of HD trucks. and prices vary $140k - $250k.


----------

